# What's the most you've ever procrastinated in your life?



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

I want timelines, how many hours you spent wasting time, when it was due, etc etc

I am so ashamed right now.

So this project is due on Thursday. Today’s Tuesday.

We were supposed to go on Friday to show him the progress we had so far on the computer as far as what our postcard project looked like on the front and on the back. 

I didn’t go, but I sent him an email of what the back of the postcard looked like, but the front of the card was completely blank cuz I hadn’t done anything with it, I told him about the concept….And I still have not read his critique on my postcard yet.

Over the weekend, I spent all my time, hours and hours on Fridays until 1am, hours and hours on Saturday until 1am again, hours and hours on Sunday turned into an all nighter which I finished on Monday for a project that was due at 2:00 pm, all of this was for a project for a different class. 

So I didn’t do ANYTHING during the weekend as far as coming up with a design for the front of the postcard. 

So yesterday, when my class ended at 4:30pm, I skipped my 5pm class with the intention of working on the postcard for like 5hpurs till midnight, but I ended up going to sleep.

I woke up off and on every couple hours until 2am, and then woke up at 4am to try to work on it. I felt SO ashamed of myself, I ****ing wasted last night sleeping, not having done ANYTHING for this project the entire weekend. 

So yeah, I woke up a 4am this morning intending to work on the project till 10:00 am cuz we have to present multiple visuals on our postcard at my 11am class today, so I worked on it for like 10-20min, and ultimately decided that I’d let myself skip class today as long as I worked on my project. 

But I ended up falling asleep, waking up periodically, and waking up around 9:45am. 

I’ve wasted all this ****ing time. I feel so lost, I don’t know where I stand cuz I haven’t read his email, though I will, and I’m skipping class today so I’ll miss even more feedback, though I will have a meeting with him tomorrow for him to look at my progress. 

I’ve wasted so much time, I’m so ashamed. I’m gonna post this, then go to my room to work on my postcard. I'm gonna make this postcard so good, when he sees it tomorrow, if it needs a lot or a little improvement, then at least he'll see that I've really worked and thought about it. AAGH


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Well once we were given 4 months to do a coursework project and I did it the day before it was due in.

When I was supposed to be flat hunting I spent about 3 months doing anything but and sponging off my parents instead.

Right now I'm suppoesd to be job-hunting, theoretically I've been "Job Hunting" for 3 years or so, but er, clearly I'm not, despite my dwindling funds.

I have an unmarked assignment due in in 46 minutes, we were given it a week ago and I have it open in a different window right now as I'm writing this post.

Really, I procrastinate a lot...my alarm went off at 8am today so I could get up in time to go to my 10am lecture, but I managed to procrastinate getting out of bed until 2:30pm.

My entire life is one big procrastination session.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

^ Well, that makes me feel better, good luck on your stuff.


----------



## changeforthebetter (Feb 15, 2011)

yes something shocking, have always left assignments to the last minute, anything is an excuse not to do course work and i justify it with a reason, sometimes i feel like i just simply cant do work (nothing related to depression or anything) i just sometimes feel it is impossible to sit down and do work, my mind keeps wandering onto other things. Worst moment last year, i left it so late to do this assignment that i needed the hours between 12 am and 8 am to finish the work, i know late nights seem pretty standard, but i literally had to pull an all nighter, think i dozed for an hour at about 5am despite desperately trying to keep awake (was probably averagin one sentence per half hour lol) with the laptop on my bed still turned on then worked on the assignment all the way untill it was due at 1pm. That was a real wakeup call and i realised i simply cannot do that anymore i am trying to keep ontop of it more this year

this site has a small limit on images so..
http://ytorf.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/procrastination.png


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Well, I still haven't written some papers that were due 5-6 years ago. Dropped out of grad school as a result. Do I win, or does it not count unless you eventually complete the assignment you were procrastinating on? :um

But up until that point, I always procrastinated on assignments and always got away with it. I never had good study habits but I usually got good grades. I always managed to respond to the pressure of the last minute and get my work done, but as a doctoral student I finally ran out of gas: I lost my ability to respond to the last-minute pressure, and ended up taking incompletes in a lot of courses (most of which I never ended up finishing). The proverbial gun-to-the-head no longer scared me into getting my work done--I just allowed myself to be shot.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

once in 10th grade i had to write a 10 page paper on dark matter. He gave us the assignment 4 months before it was due. I did it the day before. It took 5 hours to write, but i got a 94 on it...ya, dark matter, something nobody knows about...oh yeaa.

in 9th grade i had to write a paper about the book 20,000 leagues under the sea for my AP Euro class. I chose the book, oping to read it eventually, i had 2 weeks. I never read the book, just looked online for info on the book, created a simple thesis, and got a 90 on the paper...ive got skillz

The most recent was the over summer paper i had to write after reading a boring john grisham book about an innocent guy in prison...I skimmed the first 20 pages out of about 300 pages and got a B on the paper.....BOOOM..

I can get away with procrastination


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^That innocent guy in prison probably feels bad.


----------



## inneedofher (Jun 18, 2010)

I know how you feel. I have been working on writing code for a programming project that is due in three hours and yea it will not get done tonight. If I can just make well on the test then I'll be okay!


----------



## The Ones (May 2, 2010)

There are times when I feel like I am procrastinating like crazy, but my anxiety (not SA) usually takes over and I get the stuff done fairly early. But I definitely have my moments...


----------



## timegoesback (Nov 20, 2008)

I've always procrastinated since 10th grade. The worse would be last year, I had en english essay that was dued in the last week of term. We had 2 weeks to do it and I ended up not doing it. Two weeks holidays, still didn't do it. I ditched the first week because it still wasn't done. Then finally I did it overnight before the first class in the 2nd week of the new term.


And the teacher never asked for it


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

^so did you turn it in or not?


----------



## timegoesback (Nov 20, 2008)

Nope, because it was only a draft and everyone was already working on draft #2

Oh yeah, I bludged the entire last week as well haha


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

in middle school we would always have to do these big art projects that we'd have like three months to do, for history--you know, models of boats and temples and things. And I would always do them in like two nights. I always got a's, but it was just extremely stressful. I don't recommend procrastinating that much...it's something I'm trying to work on.


----------

